# How to disable xenon AHL for F10?



## ada.pih (Dec 30, 2016)

I bought Umnitza LED headlights for my F10 with AHL xenon (european version). My technician did coding according their instructions. He removed code 524, now the car is without any AHL fault messages, but unfortunately, during turning, the light still flashes (cca once per 2 seconds and only the inner side light). It flashes only during ride, not during standing and turning with the steering wheel. 

Neiter umnitza support nor my technician have no clue what to do with this problem. 

Umnitza support just ask me to completely disable AFS, but I need coding instruction for my tech, how to do it. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Undo any VO coding you did. (Undo the 524 removal).

Use esys and FDL code the following in the FRM module:
LWR_AHL_TYP = ohne (removes adaptive feature) 
FLC_AKTIV - to nicht aktiv (fixes cornering fault) 

Report back and let us know.


----------



## ada.pih (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello,
thank you for your advice but unfortunately I have bad news 

Today my tech did it exactly according to your instructions. 

1) When we chose "ohne" in LWR_AHL_TYP, "adaptive lights failure" message disappeared and it seems to be working properly. 

2) When we selected nicht aktiv in FLC_AKTIV, "left/right cornering light failure" message did NOT disappear and is still there and lights are still flashing during turning 

Of course we undo 524 removal. 

Do you have any other advice? I am lost now :-/

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

What version is your idrive currently on?

Which lights are flashing during cornering?


----------



## ada.pih (Dec 30, 2016)

I have CIC iDrive (F10 from 2011 before facelift)

I did a video of flashing. Both main left or right lights are flashing (left pair of lights in a left turn and vice versa)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9qbg2jan6u649uf/Video 27.01.17 20 45 42.mov?dl=0


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

So it's the low beam headlight that turns off during cornering?

I meant to say what Istep version does it tell you in esys, should be able to find something like this...


Istep
Current: F010-16-03-502
Last: F010-15-11-503
Shipped: F010-12-07

When was the last time you had the dealer fully update the software on your car?


----------



## ada.pih (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes, low beam lights are flashing. They are flashing in any speed during turning except when I am standing and just turning wheel. 
Here is my Istep: F010-16-07-506

My dealer did software update in summer 2016.

Here is my VIN: WBAXA510X0DW56347

Maybe it is not coding issue, maybe there could be failure in Umnitza light accelerometer...?
I am really lost with solving this problem :-( Any more help really appreciated.


----------



## freddymaster4 (Feb 17, 2017)

Do your headlights work now? How good is the light?


Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## soltanipam (Dec 10, 2017)

are you solded problem?


----------



## soltanipam (Dec 10, 2017)

hi
are you solved problem with cornering?


----------

